# MAX232 y DB9 para revivir HDD



## victor.t (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola Gente!... soy nuevo en este foro... me parece muy serio y profesional lo que mire hasta ahora... los debo felicitar a todos los que participan y ayudan a otros...
Pregunta, desde ya hace dos meses estoy leyendo en intener varios articulos y nada me supo sacar de la duda... si bien, muchos de esos articulos aseguran que si se puede.... pues bien, aca va la pregunta:
Necesito por medio del puerto Db9 con un Max232 editar y configurar una placa controladora de un disco rigido.... es mas, aca les dejo un diagrama:

Alguien de ustedes... me puede decir si funciona y si es posible realizarlo?

En China se puede comprar por USD10 con envio incluido... pero nada mejor que decir... yo lo pude hacer sin tener que comprarlo!...

Espero me ayuden... 

Slds y gracias!


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Es posible que funcione, pero toma nota de dos detalles:
- el circuito es para discos de tecnologia ATA y yo creo que especificamente SATA y 
- el esquema es solo la parte del interfaz hardware y se necesitaria un programa (un driver) para interconectar el PC con el disco. Salu2.


----------



## victor.t (Jul 28, 2009)

tecnogirl, gracias!... si, vi que es para discos ATA... y yo necesito hacer la conexion en un disco SATA... pero, imagino que solo utilizando el Rx, Tx y GND en los conectores del sata podria estar viendolo en Hyperterminal no?.... porque seria editar la logica mediante el Hyper.... como ves esto?...

MIL gracias desde ya!...

Slds


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Debes usar el circuito de interface posteado para conectar el puerto serial del PC al disco. Y en la Hyperterminal debes enviarle comandos SATA al disco para que este te entienda y te responda adecuadamente. Salu2.


----------



## victor.t (Jul 28, 2009)

mil gracias... lo seguire buscando... ya que trate de ubicarlo por el foro... pero no lo logre... gracias!


----------



## MVB (Jul 28, 2009)

victor.t. Por casualidad lo que haces es para arreglar el firmware de los barracuda y los maxtor con defectos de frabrica?

Lo digo por que yo una ves lo hice, y no se necesita ningun otro controlador especial, solo la hyperterminal, y bueno creo que sabes que rx , tx se conectan en los jumpers del disco duro.


Te voy a adjuntar los diagramas que utilize en ese entonces.

Cualquier cosa escribeme y te mando otros archivos que tengo sobre el tema.


----------



## MVB (Jul 28, 2009)

Ha se me olvidaba decir, cuando yo hice lo que hice el cable sata de datos no se conectaba, solo tx,rx,gnd y la alimentacion del disco


----------



## victor.t (Jul 28, 2009)

MVB! IDOLO o A! si, es para solucionar los HD Seagate (una porqueria... ) . Vos lograste hacerlo bien? Veo que en el diagrama que me pasaste hay conectores del MAX que no se usan.. es asi?... mil gracias y ya me pongo a hacer el diagrama que me pasaste! SLDS y eternamente agradecido.... PD: sos de Argentina?... de Cap o GBA?... ya que lo realizaste... no me armarias uno... por supuesto que te pago! asi... no corro riesgos de romper la placa! Gracias mil de nuevo!.. SLDS


----------



## MVB (Jul 28, 2009)

Estoy en medellin colombia.... Si estubiera cerca seguro te ayudaba.
El disco que yo repare es el  MAXTOR STM3500320AS, pero segun entiendo el procedimiento funciona para muchos. Ya te paso un foro donde explican paso a paso como se repara el problema, si tienes miedo, es normal, tambien me cague del susto cuando lo hice, pero aca esta el disco funcionando perfectamente.. Va de maravilla y no ha vuelto a dar el dichoso problema.

Tambien te comento que el circuito ese lo arme en una protoboard, la alimentacion de 5v la saque de la fuente del pc, Ahi te adjunto una foto tambien.
En cuanto a lo que conectores que no se usan, Si quedan variso libres, pues solo se usa: Entrada y salida de rx, entrada y salida de tx, y pues lo que es alimentacion y capacitores.

El el archivo que te adjunto hay guardados varios temas de foros.
HAy uno que esta en español que fue el que segui..

Ya sabes cualquier cosa pregunta.... que para eso estamos para ayudarnos,

Intruciones para la recuperacion:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1qilyu2mzfw

Imagenes del proceso mio:


----------



## victor.t (Jul 28, 2009)

la verdad..... lastima que estas en Colombia! si no, te pagaba un trago!.... Gracias de nuevo y me alegra que existan usuarios como vos!

Slds y ya te avisaré como me fue...

Victor!


----------



## MVB (Jul 28, 2009)

Dale,..

Te ayudo por que se la frustacion que se siente al tener todos los datos ahi y no tener ayudaa.. :S... Ese dia mande a los de MAXTOR a comer $%&/ y hasta mas...

Lo unico que te pido es que me cuentes como te fue el proceso... No me gusta que despues de ayudar el tema quede muerto y uno ni se de cuenta en que termino todo.


----------



## victor.t (Jul 28, 2009)

No te preocupes, a la tarde me voy a comprar todo lo necesario y espero antes del finde tener terminada (BIEN POR SUPUESO) esta pesadilla! Slds y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## HIRHOSHY (Jul 28, 2009)

No estoy muy inmerso en este campo, pero si puedo asegurarles que las transferencias de datos usando tx/rx/gnd/vcc es posible a cualquier tipo de dispositivo que las use, como ser un ejemplo claro , la de los celulares,obviamente o mejor dicho actualmente existen algunas protecciones las que impiden leer o grabar tales dispositivos, de nada serviria si el equipos que queremos trabajar este protegido para este tipo de uso con un simple max232, pero es un excelente tema , continuen


----------



## victor.t (Jul 28, 2009)

MVB... que te puedo decir... a las 19hs volvi de comprarme 3 unidades de cada componente que necesitaba para solucionar el problema.... a las 22hs termine de armarlo.... lindo y prolijo.... (va... es pense hasta que volvi a ver el tuyo!).... a las 22:30... me conecte por 1° vez por Hyper..... ahora, Estoy volcando toda la información en DVDs y en otro HDD por las dudas!
e x i t o   t o t a l . . . . . . . . 
Excelente! no puedo decir mas que....... gracias! y mil gracias MVB!

mañana con un poco mas de tiempo (ahora, entre la felicidad y los nervios que me de el tiempo de volcar toda la información x las dudas.... estoy muerto) subo todo el procedimiento que lleve adelante...

Suerte y SISSSSS SE PUEDEEEE  ! ! ! ! !

Slds

Victor


----------



## MVB (Jul 29, 2009)

Me alegro mucho de que todo halla salido bien y estes recuperando tu información..
Dime, actualizasste el firmware o lo vas a dejar con el que tiene?..
Igual ya sabemos como repararlo por si vuelve a pasar, asi que no hay problema.


En cuanto a lo del backup, desde hace mucho tiempo(mucho antes de que se dañara mi disco) ya tenia la constumbre de hacer copia de seguridad de cosas importantes, por eso cuando se me daño, pues me asuste pero no mucho, por que igual no perderia mi información mas importante.

saludos y estamos hablando


----------



## victor.t (Jul 29, 2009)

Si, el firm lo actualice pero me bloqueo el HDD... me lo tomaba de 7 Gb o 2 Tb sin posibilidad de hacer nada!... lei MUCHO en la red... y segun algunos post decian que si se actualiza el firm ya luego no se podea hacer este procedimiento.... pues bien: TOTALMENTE mentira!... si se puede... ya que por todo lo que lei un metodo es la actualizacion mediante soft y otra es la que se desarrollo en este tema... po hard.... en limpio....

Si se actualizó el firm del HDD y no se puede acceder... hacer el procedimiento por hard (aqui en este post esta todo.. gracias a MVB!) y hacerlo al pie de la letra...

Una aclaración en cuanto al circuito que me pasaste MVB... le faltan las dos resistencias....! pero no fue tan dificial gracias a las fotos que pasaste!

Nuevamente, mis mas sinceras felicitaciones a MVB y a este fenomenal foro! gracias a todos y podemos decir: ¡CASO RESUELTO!.... y de 10!

Slds y nos veremos en proximos foros...!

MVB... pregunta, yo puse un circuito al principio de este tema... que es para HDD ATA.... lo viste en algun momento?.... lo usaste?.... como lo ves para utilizar?....

Ultima! este procedimiento para otros discos... existirá?....

GRACIAS!

Victor.T


----------



## MVB (Jul 29, 2009)

Pues si analizas el que yo pase, es casi lo mismo que el tuyo.

Lo que hace el circuito con el MAX232 es convertir los niveles al voltaje correcto, El disco duro trabaja su logica en niveles TTL 5v y 0v, mientras el puerto serial lo hace a niveles de 0v y 12v. Asi que cualquier circuito que haga esto servira, si leiste en los foros, te diste cuenta que hasta con un cable usb de celular (nokia creo) se podia hacer el arreglo.
Si, pienso que casi todos los discos duros permiten esto, eso si cada uno con comandos diferentes, hasta tengo entendido que es uno de los metodos de recuperacion de datos que utilizan las empresas.

En cuanto a lo del firm, no se ha cual a actualizaste, lo que no se podia hacer el procecimiento, es que unas horas despues de que saliera el bug, los de seagate postearon un firm nuevo, el cual MATABA totalmente los discos duros, por eso mucha gente tubo desconfianza de actualizar.

Lo peor de todo es que hay demasiados discos suceptibles a este bug rondando el mundo, no me imagino cuantos iran a echar a la basura por falta de conocimiento sobre el procedimiento.

No siendo mas hablamos luego


----------



## victor.t (Jul 29, 2009)

Buenas buenas.... ! ! ! ! ! hace como 30 dias atras compre en eBay el adaptador que aqui se describio.... imagine que despues de tanto tiempo ya tenia un pago mas en la tarjeta pero un producto menos en mis manos! pues no fue asi!, hace un par de hrs me llego el bendito adaptador made in China!.... no lo probé, pero vi en el diagrama que adjuntan que es un poco mas completo y complejo.... se los dejo para que lo estudiemos juntos y veamos mas en profundidad para que otras aplicaciones puede servir.

El adaptador, posee unos Jumpers para brindar algun otro servicio o alguna configuracion adicional y además, posee 
CTS DSR y RTS DTR... que no se para que puede ser! alguien lo sabe? ya que solo vino el diagrama que subi aca...

Sigamos.. sigamos, que es evidente que se puede! ! ! ! !

Slds ;-)


----------



## victor.t (Jul 29, 2009)

Duda de existencia!...
Será posible de alguna manera... ver la configuración original de las placas de los discos?... o bien, saber que comandos utilizar para solucionar otros discos?... que pregunta no? la dejo y vamos a ver que pasa!

Slds.... y sigo por mas! para mas! ! !


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 31, 2009)

victor.t: Con la ayuda de MVB lograste acceder a tu disco. Podrias comentar algunos detalles que sirvan para otros usuarios ?. Yo tengo las siguientes:
- En la hyperterminal de Windos, que velocidad (Bauds) usaste. Que configuracion usaste ? (Bits/char, Stop bits, etc).
- Que comandos o datos le enviaste al HD ?.
- Los datos que recuperaste del HD los bajaste con la hyperterminal ?. 
Salu2.


----------



## MVB (Jul 31, 2009)

Buenas,...

Diculpen por no responder antes pero el estudio me tiene apurado 

En cuando al adaptador chino, se que los usan para modificar firmwares, pero de ahi no se mas.
Los discos tienen como un comando de ayuda, por ejemplo un /?, donde aparecen los posibles comandos que se puedan utilizar,  la cosa es saber el comando de ayuda.

tecnogirl:

En el archivo que adjunte en mediafire, hay unos foros donde explican la configuracion de la hyperterminal,, no me la se de memoria.
Los comandos tambien estan en el archivo, es el archivo que esta en español

Los datos se bajan normal, es decir despues de hacer el procedimiento, el disco se conecta normal al puerto SATA y funciona sin ningun problema..

saludos


----------



## victor.t (Jul 31, 2009)

Tecnogirl, te paso lo que me pedis....

HARDWARE:
--------------
El hardware consiste en un adaptador de puerto serie RS232 a niveles logicos TTL/CMOS de 5V o 3.3V.
Este adaptador se puede conseguir de varias maneras:
1.- Haciendolo a partir de esquemas electronicos.
2.- Comprandolo por internet o en distribuidores especializados de electronica.
3.- Modificando un cable USB o RS232 de comunicaciones de movil (Nokia  DKU-5, Siemens, etc).
4.- Modificando un adaptador USB-Serie (o USB-RS232).
En ebay se puede comprar ya hecho por unos 7-10$ en China o Hong Kong, con los gastos de envio ya incluidos (buscar MAX232 o MAX3232 y ordenar por precio mas bajo).
Para saber si el hardware es valido puedes revisarlo en las paginas del foro, ya que aparecen varios modelos, fotos y enlaces. Asi mismo aparecen esquemas de conexion.
http://www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showto...128092&st=0
Este adaptador utiliza cuatro lineas: +5V(o +3.3V), GND, RX y TX.
Consejo que doy a los que lo vayan a utilizar:
--> Poner una resistencia de 1K en serie con la linea RX y otra en la linea TX.
Esto es para proteger al puerto del disco duro de corrientes o tensiones excesivas (sobre todo si se apaga el adaptador o el disco duro estando la otra parte encendida).
El adaptador que yo he utilizado (fabricado y diseñado por mi mismo):
Alimentacion a 3.3V obtenida a partir de la linea RTS del puerto serie, con un MAX3232 y con dos resistencias de 1K.
Nota: este adaptador que obtiene la alimentacion de la linea RTS no es valido para adaptadores USB o puertos serie de portatiles, solo funciona bien con ordenadores de sobremesa.
En caso de tener el problema BSY (se explica despues) te hara falta un destornillador TORX 6, que te puede costar unos 3 o 4 euros en una ferreteria.
Se puede utilizar una llave "tipo allen" pero TORX 6 (es un trozo de hierro con forma de L con cabezas en *) en vez de destornillador. A mi me costo 1.15 euros, aunque las hay de hasta 4 euros en algunas ferreterias.

Pasos a seguir:
-------------------
1.- Comprobar si tenemos el problema BSY (BUSY).
Aunque no aparezca ninguna unidad (letra), mirar si aparece en el Administrador de Dispositivos de windows , como disco duro ST3500320AS (o el que corresponda).
En XP podemos utilizar Victoria for Windows, en Vista, por problemas de accesos protegidos no nos vale (al menos en una prueba que he hecho).
http://hdd-911.com/index.php?option=com_do...=0&limit=15
Activar el modo PIO, darle al boton PCI Scan, seleccionar el dispositivo SATA de la lista en el que este nuestro disco duro y ver el estado de la señal BUSY.
Si esta desmarcado es que nuestro disco duro no tiene el problema BSY.
En caso de no poder utilizar el Victoria (no poder marcar el modo PIO) podemos utilizar el MHDD, hay que descargarlo, grabar la imagen iso y arrancar desde el CDROM.
http://hddguru.com/download/software/mhdd/...32ver4.6iso.zip
A partir de este punto, si no tenemos el problema BSY, se puede realizar el procedimiento SOFTWARE o seguir con el procedimiento HARDWARE.

2.- Desconectar el disco duro del puerto SATA, conectarle el adaptador y conectar la alimentacion del adaptador. Para realizar estos pasos se debe de entender un poco de electricidad/electronica, apagando el ordenador, conectando cables primero, dando alimentaciones despues, etc.
El cableado del conexionado esta en las paginas del foro, junto a fotografias y esquemas.
http://www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showto...28092&st=20
En las siguientes paginas aparecen enlaces a vendedores, adaptadores y esquemas.

3.- Abrir el hiperterminal de windows. Configurar el puerto COM adecuado a 38400, 8, N, 1. (Control de flujo = Ninguno)
Ponerse sobre la pantalla y pulsar al mismo tiempo la teclas "Control" y "z" (en este orden).
A partir de ahora lo veras como Ctrl+Z o Ctrl+z o ^Z en las paginas del foro.
Si todo esta bien te aparecera en el hiperterminal lo siguiente:
F3 T>
Dependiendo de si tenias o no el problema BSY tendras que seguir unos pasos u otros.
Si no se tiene el problema BSY se podria pasar al punto 5.

4.- Arreglar el problema BSY.
http://www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showto...28092&st=60
Apagar la alimentacion del disco duro, para evitar problemas.
Desatornillar los TORX 6, quitar la placa electronica (PCB) del disco duro de aluminio (HDDA) y conectar la alimentacion a la placa (encender).
Nota: Excepto los comandos de "Ctrl+...", todos los demas se mandan pulsando la tecla Enter.
Ctrl+z
F3 T>/2
F3 2>Z
Spin Down Complete
Elapsed Time 0.158 msecs
F3 2>
Mantener las alimentaciones sin que se apaque o se resetee el PCB.
Con mucho cuidado colocar el PCB al HDDA y atornillar.
F3 2>U
Spin Up Complete
Elapsed Time 6.777 secs
F3 2>/1
F3 1>N1
F3 1>
Apagar la alimentacion del disco duro (Power off)
Si se estaba BSY ahora se esta READY. ¡Un problema menos!
Yo he realizado este procedimiento, aun sin estar en BSY, y no me ha estropeado nada.
Parece ser que los que no tengan el problema de BSY no necesitan realizar este procedimiento.

5.- Arreglar LBA0 (no realizar el procedimiento SOFTWARE de actualizacion del firmware ya que suele bloquear el hdd)
http://www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showto...8092&st=800
Con el hiperterminal vamos a hacer estos dos pasos: G-List Erase y Translator regeneration.
Mucho cuidado con el translator, ya que tras el m0,2,2,0,0,0,0,22 puede tardar varios segundos. Esperar a recibir las cadenas "Max Wr Retries ..." 
En caso de que esto no se realice correctamente, se interrumpa o se apague podemos estropear el disco duro.
Nota: Excepto los comandos de "Ctrl+...", todos los demas se mandan pulsando la tecla Enter.

G-List Erase: (SI NO SE TENIA EL PROBLEMA BSY DICEN QUE NO HAY QUE HACER ESTE PASO)
---------------
(Power on = encender disco duro)
Ctrl+z
F3 T>i4,1,22
F3 T>
(Power off = apagar disco duro)

Translator regeneration:
----------------------------
(Power on = encender disco duro)
Ctrl+z
F3 T>m0,2,2,0,0,0,0,22 (m0,2,2,0,0,0,0,22 si no se tenia BSY / m0,2,2,,,,,22 si se tenia BSY)
Max Wr Retries = 00, Max Rd Retries = 00, Max ECC T-Level = 00, Max Certify Rewrite Retries = 0000
User Partition Format Successful - Elapsed Time 0 mins 00 secs
F3 T>/2
F3 2>Z
Spin Down Complete
Elapsed Time 0.147 msecs
F3 2>
(Power off = apagar disco duro)

Conectar el puerto SATA y reiniciar el ordenador. Si lo habeis hecho todo bien, os debe de reconocer el disco duro de nuevo, con todos los ficheros y directorios que tenia.
En mi caso tenia una sola particion NTFS con todo el espacio de disco ocupado y no he tenido problemas.

Todo esto... esta en unos foros en la web... que a mi, me ayudaron y me sirvio....


----------



## victor.t (Jul 31, 2009)

es mas MVB los paso el el mediafire y es lo que tambien esta en la web....

Suerte y vamos a ver que pasa con el comando de ayuda que decis MVB!

Slds


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 31, 2009)

victor.t y MVB: Felicitaciones por tan excelente trabajo!. Creo que este subforo deberia titularse mejor Como revivir un Hard Disk SATA. Salu2.


----------



## MVB (Oct 17, 2009)

Rayos... Ahora de nuevo surgio este apuro en mi HDD...
ESpero que lo pueda recuperar :S.


----------



## jbazber (Abr 16, 2012)

Hola a todos me encontrado con este problema en mi seagate, alguien podria resubir el archivo de mediafire, porfavor, les estaria muy agradecido


----------



## Hackteam (May 8, 2012)

Hola MVB me podrías pasar el comprimido que cuelgas en el post. Muchas Gracias.


----------

